# Dies at idle



## antirice (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a stock (k&N intake only) 2006 A4 with some issues atm. Problems started about a week ago after a car wash. First thing I noticed was hesitation/stumble when accelerating. I figured water had gotten somewhere and it would dry out.
Things were normal the next day until I stopped at a light and the engine died. I restarted and the idle was jumping up and down like it was going to stall again, I turned off the a/c and it evened out and drove fine. The frequency of stalling is increasing now, I have been turning of a/c at lights to be sure it doesn't. Today it stalled with a/c off. This whole time the car runs very well and smooth no misses untill it act's up and stalls.

things I've tried:
cleaned maf with sensor cleaner, looked for bad plug wire in the dark with spray bottle


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

How many miles on the spark plugs?

Larry


----------



## antirice (Jun 29, 2009)

55k on the plugs and wires, they appear to be in good shape I pulled one and checked it out. 

as an added note I was sitting in drive way with ac on and the car in drive with foot on brake and held it to 1.5k rpm and it was running fine then suddenly shut off. this is weird


----------



## antirice (Jun 29, 2009)

I think I got it figured out, I noticed a bubbling sound from the engine bay and determined it was coming from the battery. I took off the battery terminals to clean them as there was a little bit of corrosion, and I also touched both terminals together to reset the computer. After this I was unable to reproduce the stall. I think the corrosion was reducing the voltage to the computer below 12.7 volts at idle and the computer was being shut off momentarily thus stalling the engine. Hope this post helps someone else in the future.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I had battery terminal corrosion totally kill my truck. I had it towed only to find that problem later.


----------



## the blue goat (Mar 4, 2011)

ok i had the same problem with mine it was a vacume leak if one of your main hoses have a leak it will coas the car to shake and just die if that dosent help just change the spark plugs that shoold help but the baterry dhoold not be the prblem un less your alternator is going bad you can take the car to auto zone and thell check the batery and the alternator for free but sounds like vacume leak hope this helps you


----------



## antirice (Jun 29, 2009)

The weird thing about the problem mine had was it gave no warning before it died, no shake no rough idle. Only after it died and I restarted it would it surge and have issues untill I reduced the electrical load. I did take the car to advanced auto and the battery and alternator were just fine, the corrosion I cleaned off the battery terminal appears to have been the problem. Be warned that it wasn't much corrosion and i had already looked at it and though that it couldn't be the problem. I was mistaken lol


----------

